# Wedding shots... C&C



## dzfoto (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm more amateur than professional. So your C&C are welcome.
If you like it, whole photo set from this wedding -> dz-foto.lt | Janina ir Arvydas, vestuviu foto istorija


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice shots! I like the bride and groom with the reflection, and the low-angle shot of her with her veil is lovely. Good work.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 23, 2009)

In the very last shot, look at the expression on the face of the groom as he is carrying her...lol 

*Nice work!!!!!!*


----------



## dzfoto (Nov 23, 2009)

The day was so rainy and windy so the expression shows it all 
Thanks for reply!



PatrickHMS said:


> In the very last shot, look at the expression on the face of the groom as he is carrying her...lol
> 
> *Nice work!!!!!!*


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

*Over all Great Job.*
Few points: 
*Try not to blow the highlights out unless you like that - image 1 - looking into the white, personally, I'd like to see where/what is she looking at.
*you got the details of the dress - *great* many ppl don't realize how important it is to get that (bride is paying LOTs of $ for the dress and should see the details. 
*using flash? - its a questionable matter for some and no brainer for others. Even when flash won't add any light, I use it just to get catch lights. I love seeing catch lights, it adds a bit of spark to the image thus 99% of the time I'm using my flash.

Some images from your link - you blew the dress out 
http://www.dz-foto.lt/galerija/vestuves/janina-arvydas/janina_arvydas_dz-foto_34.jpg - If it was a girl or a boy staring at the young couple, then its a cute capture but as is - just waste of film (_yes I'm a freak and continuously thinking of film _- *in film* the way I was taught it _*THINK*_ Before shooting - thus you won't loose any frames b/c lost frame = waste of $).

For someone who claims *not* being a pro, you captured stuff pretty well.
*Keep up the great job!*


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 23, 2009)

#4 is fantastic...i only wish the whole train/veil was in there.
just alittle nitpick, but other than that, i LOVE it.


----------



## dzfoto (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks!

Personally I use flash very rare. I mean 2-5% of my photos are done with flash.
About blowing the highlights out..oh.. Thats a head pain. Technically I always try to have a good light on the faces first, that is my priority point doing some portraits rather than the details around... Of course there are lots of situations where it could be fixed. But with a lack of time...  you know wedding is the photography where you have no second shot.. 
Thanks again



IgsEMT said:


> *Over all Great Job.*
> Few points:
> *Try not to blow the highlights out unless you like that - image 1 - looking into the white, personally, I'd like to see where/what is she looking at.
> *you got the details of the dress - *great* many ppl don't realize how important it is to get that (bride is paying LOTs of $ for the dress and should see the details.
> ...


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

*Flash *for me is a source of catch lights. i love them and want to see them when possible. It also allows me to control my lighting environment and produce natural portraits with accent (my lights)

*Faces and details*: normal portraits, i'd agree with you, bridal portraits should have details in them - starting from facial expressions, to dress to bouquet, etc. Keep in mind that weddings are expensive. A lot of preparations go into putting one together and brides (aka bosses) want to see what they put in thus details. that is why, I emphasize importance of not blowing out the dress. Even 1/3-1/2 stop difference b/n face and dress might make a difference b/n good bridal portrait and GREAT bridal portrait.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Personally.  I love all the shots.  Could get nit picky, but I'd imagine your clients are happy.  

We all love catchlights tho, I think the second picture would have benefited with a little glimmer in the eyes.  I still love the shot though.  

Reflectors can provide some cool catchlights too.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 23, 2009)

Good stuff.  #1 and #4 kept did a good job of keeping me interested in the shot.


----------



## camz (Nov 23, 2009)

dzfoto said:


> Personally I use flash very rare. I mean 2-5% of my photos are done with flash.
> 
> 
> > :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I agree.  I think natural is the best as much as possible.
> ...


----------



## Andrew Sun (Nov 24, 2009)

Shot #4 is golden, not a shot of an amateur that's for sure. The series is good too, well done.


----------



## schumionbike (Nov 24, 2009)

These shots are very nice, I agree that these weren't done by amateur!  I like the 6th shot the best, good work.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 25, 2009)

I really like 3, 4, 5 and 6.

No 3  A wonderful setting.  Great interaction between them.  A slight turn of the head so we don't see her left cheek...  and that bit of veil (I'm sure that can be cloned out).  And drop her left hand down close to her hip, eliminating the right angle of her arm.  Still, all-in-all, very nice.

No 4  Very nice.  A great idea well executed.

No 5  Well done.  I like it in black and white, but wonder how it was in color.

No 6  I don't know what you were shooting through, but I like how it adds to the feeling that we're secretly looking in on an intament moment.

Nice stuff!

-Pete


----------



## Katelyn.Rose (Nov 27, 2009)

dzfoto said:


> The day was so rainy and windy so the expression shows it all


 
You would never have known about the horrible weather.. These images are absolutely stunning! The 2nd & 4th shots are my favourite out of these posted. They must have been soo thrilled to see the final product!

Looking at these samples, you are not an amateur! Don't underestimate yourself. If all of your work looks similiar to this, wow.


----------

